# A beginner looking for downhill



## schmilblick (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello,
does anyone know of any european places for downhill during the off-season (nov-may, at least in sweden, damn skiing season ), recommendations for rental shops also appreciated.


----------



## schmilblick (Dec 7, 2009)

Answering myself, I found this: 
http://www.cycle-in-cyprus.com/ukindex.php

Anyone been there?


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

schmilblick said:


> Answering myself, I found this:
> http://www.cycle-in-cyprus.com/ukindex.php
> 
> Anyone been there?


You were asking for downhill. 

Cyprus is fireroads and some singletrack on the Akama (?) peninsula.
I found it quite boring for MTB. 
Weather should be fine, though.

From April on, the Cote dAzur or the Riviera should be ok (Finale, San Remo).
The Canary Islands are best in winter.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

I would lean towards La Palma (Canary islands) there are plenty rental options there, search this board. Now I think about it La Palma might actually be Africa ;-) So then maybe go Spain way South like around Malaga, trails are said to be good and there are some UK companies doing guided rides and shuttle services. Finale Ligure in Italy might still get you some good riding and tons of shuttle options.


----------

